# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Attachment storage limit reached.

## NBVC

I seem to have reached a limit for adding attachments.  182MB.  Please extend that limit.  If I delete attachments then the threads they are in will have missing attachments rendering them useless for users trying to use my suggested solutions (if they want to see samples).

Again, please extend the attachment limit.

----------


## arlu1201

Hey NBVC,

This has been corrected and the settings changed in the system.  There is no limit attached to any user id.  Please check at your end and let us know.

----------

